# Where did the name originate at



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

where did the name pitbull originate from does anyone know


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

It's a reference to the "bulldog" and "pit fighting" aspect of the breed.

http://workingpitbull.com/history.htm


----------

